# Sleeping cot?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just registered my 3 kids for the state fair show in a little over a month. They had a blast last year, and are looking forward to going back this year.
However... we didn't take anything to sleep on, just thick blankets, and had to sleep on cement floors lol.

I was wondering, does anyone know any inexpensive cot/folding chair type ideas that my kids and I can purchase to sleep on? Not looking for anything fancy or bulky. Lightweight/easy to carry and inexpensive <since we need 4> would be great.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Outsunny-Delu...sim_468_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=1GJ5J7ATJ6HPQJR4XPP9


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Try Good Will or Salvation Army stores for good, used inexpensive cots.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

If you can find one of those mattress pads from an old fold out couch they are great for that stuff! When my parents got rid of their old foldout couch we kept the mattress for the gooseneck part of the trailer and its as good as a bed!

If not I think places like walmart have cheap sleeping bag pads (roll of foam padding) in the camping area for like $7 to $10 each. My husband used one to pad his car seat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

THanks for the suggestions, sorry I didn't reply sooner! The last couple of weeks have been super busy and I haven't had much time to post.

My extra $$ for a cot of some sort may not work out. So I am thinking maybe some kind of sleeping pad, I'll check craigslist for anything free that might work, definitely need something lightweight/easy to carry since it can be 'fun' getting everything from the truck into the building <it's a decent sized arena>.

I did buy a sleeping bag, and have some small fleece blankets, I may just pile those up on the floor lol. My girls and I snuggled together last year.
I was looking at sleeping pads in the camping section at Walmart, but they didn't look very appealing, they were so thin, not sure they would do much good?.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish you lived closer, we have all kinds of different cots! DH is continually finding the "best" one for 
his back, then saying nope!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

a month late 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Comfortsmart-Folding-Camping-Cot/20594108


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww thanks Goats Rock, although I am sorry your hubby is not finding one that works for him!

Bansil your actually not late, and I appreciate the link!

Sadly, my budget has basically went... SPLAT lol! Trying to get the kids ready for school, paying school fees, etc. and now we need to possibly have work done on my truck before the state fair in a couple of weeks! 

My alternative is... some carpet or carpet padding? We actually have some extra pieces of carpet rolled up from when we had carpet laid in our house, so I am going to see if there is anything big enough that we could use, but have to wait until tomorrow morning. I'd thought about checking with some carpet stores and see if they have anything they'd sell cheap as far as carpet/padding if I don't have enough. 

I'd love to get some cots for the future, would help also when we have company visiting!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Instead of carpet or carpet padding, do you know anyone who has an old egg crate foam pad for a bed that you could cut into the right shape?

Have fun and good luck at the fair!


----------



## arpitkakkar1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Camping cot is use when go for outing at adventures place and one more place is campaigning like medical campaign.so you can buy campaign cot at affordable prize to rum campaign.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I love my Zero Gravity Recliner. It folds up just like those canvas camping chairs though a bit heavier. It's so comfy, nothing at all like a cot. I think hubby bought it at Bed Bath & Beyond.


----------

